
NASA Jet Propulsion Lab: The von Kármán Lecture Series (2019) - toomuchtodo
https://www.jpl.nasa.gov/events/lectures_archive.php?year=2019&month=6
======
toomuchtodo
Thursday, June 20's 7pm pacific Livestream link:
[http://www.ustream.tv/nasajpl2](http://www.ustream.tv/nasajpl2)

